# $100 Reward



## esenjam (Jan 30, 2013)

Lost my anchor, 40 ft of chain, and about 100 ft of 3 strand on the bridge rubble today. Lost in the vicinity of N 30 06.746 W 087 09.699. I made three dives on it after went and got gear to go back for it and couldn't find it. I did see the largest red snapper I have ever seen along with a bunch of very large lion fish. Also decent size red snappers worth diving on before federal waters close. The chain/rope has tag markers in it every 30 ft. Would love to at least get the chain/anchor back. Pm me if you find it? Many thanks.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

You might want to talk with Sealark. He does a lot of diving and seems to be very good at recovery of things.


----------

